# Essential oils and rabbits?



## lovesanimals (Nov 4, 2018)

Over the winter I like to diffuse essential oils in my living room. The living room is where my bunny lives, it is about 22 feet wide with the diffuser on the opposite side of the room. I was wondering if anyone familiar with essential oils knows what oils are safe and which are not for diffusing with a bunny in the room.


----------



## CharlieRae (Nov 5, 2018)

https://www.themiracleofessentialoils.com/unsafe-essential-oils-for-pets/

https://www.themiracleofessentialoils.com/what-essential-oils-are-safe-for-rabbits/

I don't personally know how reliable these sources are. I don't diffuse oils at home, just because I have dogs, cats, rabbits and don't want to take a chance with so many different species & I don't think anybody REALLY knows for sure what is safe and what isn't.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 5, 2018)

I use oils for cleaning and he seems not to mind the smell. I think it would be fine and if I was defusing them at my own house I wouldn't be worried. I'm not sure though so I might be wrong.


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 5, 2018)

lovesanimals said:


> Over the winter I like to diffuse essential oils in my living room. The living room is where my bunny lives, it is about 22 feet wide with the diffuser on the opposite side of the room. I was wondering if anyone familiar with essential oils knows what oils are safe and which are not for diffusing with a bunny in the room.


dear lovesanimals,-for cleaning I use H2O2,that is hydrogen peroxide,-smells are important for diagnosing problems,-I donot use oils...I try to maintain a clean-rabbit-freindly environment..sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontain/bdenium rip


----------

